# Morritt's Grand vs. The Reef



## sunshine41 (May 4, 2006)

I have never been to Grand Cayman. I am looking to visit Grand Cayman with my family (husband and two teenagers) for a week this summer or for February school vacation. Which is nicer, The Reef or Morritts Grand?
We are looking for a fantastic pool area and beach.
All help is appreciated!


----------



## Htoo0 (May 5, 2006)

Right now I would have to give the nod to the REEF.  Morritt's is under construction and the beach is reported to be much messier from that and Ivan's damage than it is at the REEF, although they are next to one another.  The Grand is pretty nice tho.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 5, 2006)

If you're talking trading in, The Reef is with II and Morritt's is with RCI.  Due to very limited inventory exchanges into The Reef are somewhat hard to come by and given the backlog of weeks at Morritt's I don't know if that will be any easier or not although the summer week will be easier than winter but again at this relatively late date you may be out of luck for this summer.

I'm decidedly biased in believing The Reef is a better property - others that don't own at one of the resorts may be able to give you a more independent opinion.


----------



## sunshine41 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the input.
I'm talking about renting a week.
Could you tell me which is nicer for pools, amenities, etc.
We typically stay at Marriott timeshares, which have very large and nice pool areas. From the pictures on the web, it is very hard to tell if the Reef is nice. The pools look a bit small. 
I appreciate all advice as we've never travelled to Caymans.
Thanks


----------



## KristinB (May 5, 2006)

You're right -- the Reef's pools are smaller than Morritt's.  Also, Morritt's has the lovely Grand negative edge pool, along with a swim-up bar there and at the Premier pool.  But the Reef's beach is nicer right now (less debris, softer sand).


----------



## KevinRS (May 5, 2006)

I am biased too owning 3 weeks at the Reef......but....  I like a nice pool too, but I think the Reef pools are more beautiful, plus we are often the only ones in them... A big pool with 50 people around is far more crowded than a little pool with 4 people.....


----------



## mistergizmo (May 6, 2006)

There are plusses and minuses for both properties.  Personally, my wife and I don't like the room layouts.  Also, the Reef's maintenance fees are looking more and more like $1200 a year, plus their weekly utility charge is a flat rate for everyone.  Their pools are smallish.  Their buy-in prices are higher than at Morritt and so are their rentals.     Their best asset?  Owner-friendly management and great communications.   

At Morritt, we prefer the room layouts and the pools.  Prices are less expensive, even in the concrete Grand buildings.  Utilities are under your control.  Maintenance fees, while rising, are still less than the Reef's.  
The biggest downside?  Continued deprecating treatment of their owners.  Little, if any communication, and an air of arrogance from the owner, typified by the famed Pied Piper of Hamlin.  :ignore:  Of course, if you're just renting, none of this is important, right?


----------



## Carolyn (May 6, 2006)

Did Andrew (from Canada) return as Morritt's Activity Director?  We have been to the Grand and Tortuga Club pre-Ivan.  It was all the great activities that made both of these resorts IMHO.  However my husband and I spent our 25th wedding anniversary listening to The Barefoot Man over at the Reef.:whoopie:   It was a great evening!!

Carolyn


----------



## jtridle (May 7, 2006)

Carolyn said:
			
		

> Did Andrew (from Canada) return as Morritt's Activity Director?  We have been to the Grand and Tortuga Club pre-Ivan.  It was all the great activities that made both of these resorts IMHO.  However my husband and I spent our 25th wedding anniversary listening to The Barefoot Man over at the Reef.:whoopie:   It was a great evening!!
> 
> Carolyn



No, Andrew did not return to Morritt's.  They have someone else as the activity director.  Everybody loved Andrew.


----------



## somerville (May 7, 2006)

sunshine4 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input.
> I'm talking about renting a week.
> Could you tell me which is nicer for pools, amenities, etc.
> We typically stay at Marriott timeshares, which have very large and nice pool areas. From the pictures on the web, it is very hard to tell if the Reef is nice. The pools look a bit small.
> ...



If you are looking at renting, you may want to consider the Seven Mile Beach resort area.  There are numerous condos for rent and there are more activities and restaurants on that side of the island.  Your teenagers may find the East End a little boring.


----------



## Floridaski (May 7, 2006)

If you looking for renting, I would visit both Tug classified, redweek and the Yahoo Morritt group.  Both resorts are very nice, I do not think you would be unhappy with the Reef or Morritts.  That being said, there are rentals out there for around $1000.00 per week at Morritts for a 2 bedroom.  Hard to bet that at a great Cayman timeshare.  Look for the best deal and go and enjoy, there are some very unhappy Morritt owners and they just want to cover the MF on the units.  I happen to one of the few happy Morritt owners, but I did rent out my 2 bedroom Feb 2007 week for under $1000.00 dollars.  We have already made other vacation plans and did not want for this high value week to go to waste.  Search there are others out there like us...  Good luck!


----------



## mistergizmo (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Andrew Bacon*

Neither Andrew nor Monica are working at Morritt's, although they are living on Grand Cayman.  Somewhere in North Sound Estates, I think.  

Lammie and Andrew's brother, Peter, are likewise not working at Morritt's, although Lammie is on island and performs at Everglo (near the old drive-in movie) weekly.


----------



## philsfan (May 8, 2006)

We spent a week at Morritts Grand in Feb.  If you're lookiing to be far away from the crowds, you can't go wrong with either resort.  They are as far away from everything as you can get.  If you like to eat out, your choices are somewhat limited.  I heard that the grocery store across the street is opened now so that helps.  You can see pictures we took of both resorts here.


----------



## armlem2 (May 8, 2006)

Hi I concur with somerville's suggestion.  A couple of years ago,wife and I with 2 teenage girls rented at villas of the galleon.  It was between the Westin and the Ritz.  We rented a nice 2 bedroom townhouse waterfront unit.  I believe we got it for under 2500.  You may want to check it out.  great location, nice clean big unit, great beach spot and close to everything  

www.villasofthegalleon.com

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...rand_Cayman_Cayman_Islands-m10782.hwoink_html


----------



## sunshine41 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input. I loved the pictures. It sounds like The Reef is our best bet because of all the construction going on at Morritt's.
Another question: How is the beach area at The Reef? Is it rocky and murky, or is it nice soft sand in the water area? Just wondering, because I keep hearing it is good for snorkeling. We like a nice swimming area that is easy to get into, and easy on the feet. (we are used to Florida, Turks and Punta Cana).


----------



## KristinB (May 9, 2006)

I wouldn't necessarily choose the Reef over the Grand just because of the construction. There's construction going on at the Reef as well.  And the construction going on at Morritt's is not noisy at all.


----------

